# Inferno Akt 4



## Theopa (6. Juni 2012)

Eine einfache Frage: Kann ich mich einfach von jemandem der Akt 4 Inferno die erste Quest hat in die Gruppe einladen lasse um mir den Wegpunkt zu holen? Oder hat da Blizz was dagegen?^^

Und wenn es geht: Bitte PM an mich wer so nett ist mich kurz einzuladen, Danke


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Mit dem nächsten Patch soll das nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Eine einfache Frage: Kann ich mich einfach von jemandem der Akt 4 Inferno die erste Quest hat in die Gruppe einladen lasse um mir den Wegpunkt zu holen? Oder hat da Blizz was dagegen?^^


Solange Du danach nicht ins Forum gehst und heulst, weil Du mit Höllegear von jedem weißen Akt IV-Trashmob gefistet wirst, warum nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2012)

klar geht das. und das wird auch weiterhin gehen O.o warum soll man nicht mehr zu kumpeln aufschließen können


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass er eigentlich noch nicht da hin kann, da er noch nicht so weit ist. Diese Möglichkeit wird beim nächsten Update rausgenommen.


----------



## Theopa (6. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Solange Du danach nicht ins Forum gehst und heulst, weil Du mit Höllegear von jedem weißen Akt IV-Trashmob gefistet wirst, warum nicht.



Nicht Hölle sondern Inferno Akt 1-2 Gear^^

Habe nur mal nen Farmspot in Akt 4 (an dem keine Monster lauern  ) testen wollen. Inzwischen jemanden gefunden der mich eingeladen hat, wobei ich nach 2 Stunden farmen in Akt 4 wohl wieder zu Akt 2 Goblins zurückkehren werde. Gibt zwar ganz nette Drops dort, aber selbst mit über 200% Magicfind nur sehr selten mal ein Item dabei.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (6. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab das so verstanden, dass er eigentlich noch nicht da hin kann, da er noch nicht so weit ist. Diese Möglichkeit wird beim nächsten Update rausgenommen.


Zeig mir doch bitte mal den Quote, welcher das beinhaltet. Spieler, die da nicht hinkommen, schaffen es ohnehin nicht, von daher wäre diese Änderung mehr als unlogisch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-102b-Patch-Notes-888892/



> Bug Fixes
> 
> General
> 
> It is no longer possible to skip entire Acts in a multiplayer game


----------



## Geige (7. Juni 2012)

Naja, Akt-Skipen wird trotzdem nicht DAS große Problem sein.

Ich kann dich ja immernoch einladen und dann einfach schnell die letzte Quest des vorhergegangenen Aktes machen.

Ob man auf Inferno Belial und Azmodan noch so ohne Probleme mit "einem Klotz am Bein" bestehen kann weiß ich aber nicht.
Auf den unteren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist das aber nicht so das Problem!


----------

